# Some funny stats



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just looking thru the Free DC page and noticed some funny things. If everyone were to keep at thier current level:

In 9 days we will take over all of poland....

1 month for the entirity of the ukraine

1 month to take over brazil

80 days to take over Intel employess (wow, surely theres alot of crunchers there)
almost 100 days for Wisconsin (lol)
133 days - all of germany
200 days - czech republic
277 days - christians (aka in a little less than a year we'll take over God's crunching team)
Little over a year - all of australia
406 days to take over china 
AND 591 days to take over Michigan Tech... leave it to a University to be Owning us all. 


Just thought those were some funny things to think about. And sort of a way to congratulate those crunching and encourage us to keep doing the best we can. Crunch on!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

yay, since i started crunching i'm assisting a hostile takeover of poland, christianity, germany, and china!

weeee! i'm helping!


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol yeap. I want to put the "gods crunching team" part in my sig... but i think its kinda wrong to /sigquote yourself lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks funny enought


----------

